# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Российский танк Т-90-Н

## ScratchyClaws

В этом году в параде ко Дню Победы впервые примет участие новая разработка наших конструкторов - первый танк-стеллс Т-90-Н "Призрак". Это фото сделано на первой закрытой репетиции будущего парада




http://www.kp.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Рано его в серийное производство- с тенью недоработка ;-)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Рано его в серийное производство- с тенью недоработка ;-)


Это не тень. Как известно, любой стелс-танк невидим только пока он чистый, после поездки по нашим грязным дорогам брюхо танка покрывается грязью - вот его и видно. Однако это не помеха для серийного производства - в случае атаки на заграницу война будет идти на их территории, а там как известно грязи нет  :Smiley:

----------

